

How to get started in the SF tech scene - jlees
http://jolieodell.wordpress.com/2010/09/01/how-to-get-started-in-the-san-francisco-startup-scene/

======
jlees
I'd be interested in hearing the HN take on this. I recently moved here from
the UK and am still trying to figure out the must-attend events, places to be,
people to meet.

For hackers, it seems SuperHappyDevHouse always comes up in conversations. And
I've been to the Hacker Dojo, which is pretty damn awesome. Other suggestions?

